# GIVEAWAY for150ft Bluetooth bbq thermometer with dual probes.



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 1, 2020)

Congratulations!!!Giveaway for Inkbird 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X has ended.Thanks for friends who entered! Winner is 
M
 Mizzou_Bill
 .*Please PM me  to claim your prize!(Time difference.Please wait patiently with my reply.)*

If you didn't win,Grab time to purchase the best gift for Father’s Day,Amazon Prime delivery with one day arrive, two day arrive or arrive within a week!
*Please use the 15% code (2PHEWIUP) plus 5% amazon coupon. Total 20% off. 

*

I hope everything goes well with you! See u next giveaway!! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Inkbird will giveaway one FREE 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X!

Features:
Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring).
With 8 main barbecue foods for options and customized preset temperature, timer and temperature alarm.
Two meat probes + one meat clip.

*Rules:Please comment which country you come from. One winner will be selected randomly on 5th June.*
*Supplies the 15% off code will save $5.20*. 2PHEWIUP
Any confusion please feel free to contact me!

*ＧＯＯＤ　ＬＵＣＫ ! ! ! 






*


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2020)

I guess I'm out on this one. Probably wouldn't work to well with my rotatory phone. 

Thanks for all these giveaways and discount coupons tho. 

Chris


----------



## 2Mac (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks for offering the coupons and giveaways Inkbird.
I live in Canada and could really use this unit. Especially in January. :)
But being only a newbie here I'm not getting my hopes up.
Thanks again for your support of this great forum.


----------



## BandCollector (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks again to a great sponsor and an opportunity to win one of your great products!

You're the best!

Oh yea. . .The Good Old USA!

John


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 1, 2020)

USA! Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq
 !


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jun 1, 2020)

USA here, in New York.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jun 1, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird will giveaway one FREE 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X!
> 
> Features:
> Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring).
> ...


From the great ole USA.   I’d love to get my hands on one of these units!  Thanks for doing a giveaway!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 1, 2020)

Gilbert, AZ, USA


----------



## DrewJ (Jun 1, 2020)

Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 1, 2020)

America the beautiful.........count me in


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 1, 2020)

From the good ole USA!


----------



## TXrazor (Jun 1, 2020)

New Member as of today 6/1/20. Country of origin Texas. It's a county right


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks again! USA here.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2020)

USA here! That would be a great one to take on vacations.


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Jun 1, 2020)

USA, Tennessee


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jun 1, 2020)

From Washington State, United States of America


----------



## smokepuppet (Jun 1, 2020)

Inkbird is awesome!!  Springfield, Mo.


----------



## kwmcnutt (Jun 2, 2020)

Great timing!  Just looking for a new one here in the USA


----------



## Ricardo's (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks  

 Inkbirdbbq
  here in the USA!


----------



## Jett (Jun 2, 2020)

USA  great products


----------



## udaman (Jun 2, 2020)

The great white north 
Ontario Canada here.
Thx Inkbird


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Jun 2, 2020)

Tossin' in my name! From USA!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird!
USA


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2020)

North Dakota, would be great at the camper.


----------



## Mizzou_Bill (Jun 3, 2020)

Great products.  Would love to add this one.  

USA


----------



## William Wilson (Jun 4, 2020)

USA

South Carolina 

Thanks for all the great products you make!


----------



## clifish (Jun 4, 2020)

New York, USA  Thanks for another great product and giveaway!


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 5, 2020)

Okay California is in the USA ! Thanks for your products !


----------



## Mizzou_Bill (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey, I won.  How do I PM Inkbird?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 8, 2020)

Mizzou_Bill said:


> Hey, I won.  How do I PM Inkbird?


Replied!


----------

